# Oakland Bottle



## jdunlap (Jan 14, 2013)

I found a bottle with Oakland embossed on the front, also has Oakland CB Bottleworks as the manufacturer.  I've done a number of searches for information on this bottle but have not found anything.  Any information that regarding the bottle manufacturer, etc. would be very appreciated.  I've just joined the forum and am very impressed with the vast amount of knowledge, involvement from the members. 

 The bottle was found on my wife's grandfather's farm, in Northern Michigan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Jerremy,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us this bottle. Are you sure it says, "Oakland CB Bottleworks." I was trying to read the embossing, and thought I saw different wording. I don't believe I've seen embossing for "Bottleworks" before.

 What is all the embossing? Are there any markings on the base, or heel?

 I'm coming up with bupkis after several searches, myself. The only thing I can tell you, for sure, at this point, is that it is post 1913. We have several good Michigander members who may know it.


----------



## jdunlap (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually says Oakland CB Works on one side and Pontiac, Michigan on the other.  Both of these embossings are on lower rim of botte.  It also has a large P on the bottom.  Ill post another photo tonight, can't on my phone.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 15, 2013)

I found that the Soda and Beer Collector's Pad webpage has it listed on their site but with not much information other than what is on the bottle.

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/embossed by brand/ebrand10o.htm

 I live in Oakland CA and then realized it was from Michigan, so it's not from here.
 I might be interested in it though if you are planning to sell it.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## jdunlap (Jan 15, 2013)

Another photo.


----------



## jdunlap (Jan 15, 2013)

Photo of the bottom of bottle.  Thanks for the info Dabeel.


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 4, 2013)

I have found the exact same bottle that jdunlap found. Towards the top side (on a slant) is "OAKLAND" (underlined) and under that is "7 Fluid OZ."
 At the bottom rim, is "Registered", and under that line is "Oakland C.B. Works".
 On the exact opposite side is Pontiac, Mich.
 On the bottom is a large "P"
 But on the bottle that jdunlap found, it has some numbers, mine does not have numbers, just the large "P".

 My bottle was found almost all buried in sand under my church (narrow crawl space) with just about 1 1/2" sticking out. The church has rubble walls foundations that were built about 126 years ago, so about 1887. The bottle has a seam on two sides running top to bottom. And a man at the Oakland County Pioneer and Historical Society thought that the bottle was made after 1900. So if I could find who made this bottle, I could pin down when it was left under the church.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2013)

got me puzzled also, you might try reposting this on the Soda Bottle category as I bet Ozia or one of the other guys will know about it


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2013)

The City of Pontiac is in Oakland County. One of Detroits Tri-Counties. Only thing I know about it. LEON. 


 P.S.  The CB probably means County Bottling or Oakland County Bottling Works.


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

To Andy Volkerts: I don't understand "Soda Bottle category", can you please explain how I do this? Thanks

 To Hemihampton: Since I saw other companies in the same area by other names, my guess is the C. B. stands for "Carbonated Beverage". Sort of makes sense doesn't it? Several beverage companies went into and out of business often in this area. Then Prohibition killed many off. I am starting to wonder if this "Oakland" brand was what one of the beer places tried to do while they couldn't make beer.

 To jdunlap: Could you please email me the exact numbers that are on the bottom of the bottle that you have? My bottle just has the large "P" on the bottom.

 Thanks to all with your help ad ideas.

 Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2013)

Carbonated beverages possible. There was only 1 brewery in Pontiac near that time frame of Prohibition & that was the Pontiac Brewery. It closed up in 1915 & Reopened in 1933 as Wolverine brewery. Whats odd about that is Prohibition started in 1919 in Michigan if I remember right so the brewery would of ran until 1919 & then just changed there name to Pontiac Beverage company during the 1920's like most other Breweries did back then to stay afloat during Prohibition. I do not see any info of Pontiac Brewery doing this? LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

> The City of Pontiac is in Oakland County. One of Detroits Tri-Counties. Only thing I know about it. LEON.
> 
> 
> P.S.  The CB probably means County Bottling or Oakland County Bottling Works.


 I agree and I show 96 Branch St. in 1924 but soda is the place to go.
 Wait for it.... here it goes.


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Jun 5, 2013)

Call me crazy, but what I see is "Oakland C.S. Works", meaning carbonated soda works.  Anybody agree?  That's not a "B" in my eyes....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

That was the previous posters bottle. I have no idea about the last one in question.
 No, your not crazy though, I saw that too. []


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

hemihampton: The Pontiac Brewing Co. was at 36-40 Patterson Street (the street went away under a City Improvement (?) project but I know the general area and that street was maybe two blocks long and right on the side of the Clinton River. I found Albany Steam Brewery from 1870-1871 on Patterson Street (on the water also). And the local Historical Society found that Pontiac Brewing changed it's name a bit so it lived 1900-1905 and under different name Pontiac Brewery 1905-1915. They then show it moving to 555 Going Street under the name of Wolverine from 1933-1942. At that street they produced: Rhein-Brau Bock Beer 1934-1937, Wolverine Beer 1934-1943, Dark Horse Ale 1935-1941, Chief Pontiac Beer 1935-1943 and Chief Beer 1939-1943. The name Wolverine Brewing Co. shows as "readdressed to 555 Going Street. 

 In Pontiac there was also a company named Pontiac Bottling Works at 16-20 Perry (a long way from the river) that "might have" made the bottles (????) This is from the "Pontiac City Directory" 1902.

 Learning a lot, but no closer to finding what was first put in the bottles of mine and jdunlap.

 Andy


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

The letters are C.B. for sure on my 2nd bottle. I wasn't sure if the C was C or G until I checked the C's in Pontiac, and Mich.  It is a "C" for sure. So C. B. is there.

 I first bottle looks like a lot of wear on the lower letters, my 2nd bottle doesn't show much wear at all. We there re-cycled ? 

 Eric: Where did you find the "96 Branch Street in 1924"?

 Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2013)

Most likely made from that Pontiac bottling works on Perry street then a Brewery. I might dig one today as I'm going digging on Clinton River. Might already have one somewhere & forgot about it. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

Are they both yours, I'm confused.[8|][8|]





> Eric: Where did you find the "96 Branch Street in 1924"?


 The book I have is 1925 but I figured a year to compile data. It list Oakland County Bottling Works in Pontiac Michigan at that address.


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Eric,

 I found one under my church in Goodison (just north of Rochester, MI) and the other was found at jdunlap's Grandfather home in northern , MI

 Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not a beer that's for sure and my book is prohibition era anyway.


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Eric,

 Is there a possible way to get a scanned copy of that book page showing that info. and a scanned copy of the front cover ?

 Then I can "maybe" just "maybe" find another bottle that looks like mine and the one of jdunlap.

 Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2013)

Got good news & bad news, Just went digging on Clinton River not far from Pontiac & just dug some Pontiac soda bottles. I'm Cleaning now & Pics to follow.


----------



## waknaack@gmail.com (Jun 6, 2013)

WOW, this is almost like Christmas !!!

 The Car Show I started for the City of Auburn Hills is on the banks of the Clinton River (Riverside Park) - - - - now I will be watching that river close. Old maps show a Mill, and two other water powered businesses right where the park is. Would this be a good site to check out?

 Andy


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 6, 2013)

The Oakland bottles are really common. There are 2-3 variants. I leave them when I dig them.
 There is a Pontiac Bottling Works bottle, also.
 Bill


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2013)

From a 1928 publication ...

*Oakland County Bottling Works - 108 Branch - Pontiac*

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=E5iwUYqcL6KkyQGt6YD4Cw&id=fM9OAAAAMAAJ&dq=Oakland+County+Bottling+Works+Pontiac+Michigan&q=108+Branch


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2013)

Yesterday me & my digging buddy Tom found 3 of these along Clinton River near Pontiac. Say's OLIVERS from Pontiac Michigan & Coca Cola bottling co. We were not there long & only found these 3 & had to leave earlier then expected when confronted with some rather strange uncomfortable circumstances. LEON


----------



## celerycola (Jun 6, 2013)

1923 Blue Book
 Oakland County Bottling Works 108 Brand St
 Oliver Co., Inc.

 1925 Blue Book
 Oakland County Bottling Works 96 Branch St
 Oliver Co. (P.H.Hunt) 16 Perry St.

 1930 Blue Book
 Oakland County Bottling Works 108 Branch St
 Oliver Co. (P.H.Hunt) 85 Cass Av.


----------

